# Rodent Bites



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm not planning on breeding my own rats or mice because they stink but don't any of you ever get bitten when moving them from enclosure to gas chamber? The worst animal bites I've ever had have been from rodents!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

The only animals that I find bite, are my Multimammate Mice. However if careful, they dont get chance to bite. The only problem I usually face, is when trying to get baby multies off their VERY protective Mums!! But rats- I keep mine as pets, whether for food or not, and I never get bitten by them ! : victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

mrhoyo said:


> I'm not planning on breeding my own rats or mice because they stink but don't any of you ever get bitten when moving them from enclosure to gas chamber? The worst animal bites I've ever had have been from rodents!


Not if I'm careful I don't.... I'm not sticking my finger in the cage and putting it in their mouths


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

That's what the tails are for.

:lol2:

Only been bitten by a hamster once and ouch, rodent bites do hurt, a lot!


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Not if I'm careful I don't.... I'm not sticking my finger in the cage and putting it in their mouths


Never? You've seen how cautious I am with rodents, even the fuzzies with no teeth. Although I am also scared of corn snakes...

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The multis managed to get me a couple of times - which is one reason I don't keep them, since they really can bite like little boogers.


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

well the multi colony i have i managed to tame them down quite well they come over take food out of my hands i can pick them up with out issues same as my rats and most of the mice i dont keep them to a pet standard of handleing but they have to know from time to time i am going in to the rubs / tanks to sort things out 

it just takes time and a bit of patience and knowing when to just leave them alone : victory:

out of all the rodents ive keeped over the years hamsters have to be the spawn of devil hands down


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

So just hamsters and multis that bite then? I would've thought mummy rat would be a bit annoyed if you were stealing her babies or putting her in a gas chamber.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

off topic BUT we have pet guinea pigs.. a few weeks ago a little one bit my youngests fingers while she was holding it wheather she storked it wrong or just looked like carrots.. she ended up with the ti of her thumb off and needed to get butterfly stiches on her thumb and finger with another few gashes on her hand.. all in teh space of literally like 2 minsd of holding it...we call that piggy chucky now wasnt funny at time...


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

mrhoyo said:


> So just hamsters and multis that bite then? I would've thought mummy rat would be a bit annoyed if you were stealing her babies or putting her in a gas chamber.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


My mice, I can move them off the babies and take them no problems, all go into the tuperware tub no problems even with the lid off the never try and escape before being sealed in.


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> My mice, I can move them off the babies and take them no problems, all go into the tuperware tub no problems even with the lid off the never try and escape before being sealed in.


Do you breed your on food mate?
:2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Yep grow those little mouses.

They are cute but easy as pie to keep, breed and cull.

I'll be picking up some breeding cages this weekend and having 1.2 in each so 5.20 in all, plenty of rodenty treats for monitors and Hognose.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

My male (stud) rat has bitten me twice. I had to treat his sore shoulder and misjudged catching him. There was no pain as his teeth are so sharp, but the wound was big, a huge flap of skin and blood everywhere!!! It took a good week to heal up. The females are fine, they are 'working' pets and are so friendly they have a home for life.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

You have to be careful with rat Doe's when they have babies, got a nip the other day from one of mine who was a bit protective over her babies :whistling2:. It is only this particular Doe who is protective, all my others are fine & let me handle their babies etc... I have no problems when the time comes to kill them (usually do it on clean out day so babies are separated from their Mums anyway).


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't any of you end up hamster flinging them when you get bitten? 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

nah, their teeth end up quite deeply embedding in your fingers, so if you jump around and shake them they dont fall off. :gasp:

multis are evil bitey things, i`ve only been bitten by syrian hamsters, never dwarf ones.

got mashed by a rat once and it got infected and needed antibiotics.
my fault though, i`d got them used tobeing fed quail eggs and chicken wings through the bars and i accidently leant up against it.
suppose it was quite reasonable they thought it was tasty treat time!


----------



## torch74 (May 6, 2009)

I've never been bitten by rats only hamsters:whip:


----------

